# [HARDWARE] configuration de sortie HDMI

## gregool

Salut les gars,

je me suis offert une Radeon HD 4850 pour faire un médiacenter.

comme la machine sera branchée sur un écran LCD en HDMI je voudrais m'assurer que tout fonctionne bien avant que je me lance dans l'installation.

surtout au niveau de la sortie HDMI, j'ai pas d'ampli etc... donc le son et la video passeront par là.

est ce que qqun a deja bricolé la dessus? j'aimerai des conseils avant de m'y mettre.

merci bien

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir Gregool,

le son à travers une HDMI c'est avec 1.3

donc les premieres choses dont tu dois être sùr :

ta radeon sort-elle du hdmi 1.3 ?

ton écran LCD sait-il traiter du 1.3 ?

Si c'est négatif sur ces deux points , quelque soit ton OS , oublie le Média Center.

A+:jlp

 [ma-vie] je me suis monté un média-center avec une mATX à base du chipset AMD 780

mais sous XP ( en provisoire ? ) car je n'arrive pas à sortir le son sous nux pour le moment

et le cinéma muet , c'est benet! [/ma-vie]

----------

## kwenspc

En même temps le son sur l'écran lcd ça risque d'être moisis amha.

----------

## gregool

merci pour l'info,

sur cette station actuellement j'ai XP pour jouer un peu et j'ai aussi essayé avec le live cd ubuntu tout fonctionne impec.

mais bon je prefère installer Gentoo pour la partie mediacenter.

donc niveau compatibilité je pense que c'est ok maintenant reste a configurer tout ça sous gentoo, moi ce qui me fait peur c la partie son...je m'attends a des galères, peut etre à tort.

EDIT: @Kwen ben honnetement ça va, j'ai pris un truc qui tenait la route, ça vaut pas un kit 7.1 de la mort mais c'est très correct.

----------

## Enlight

question bête, mais vu que j'ai aussi dans l'idée de me faire un media center, je me demandais : quel est l'intérêt du hdmi quand on a :

1) une entrée dvi sur sa télé

2) un jolie soundblaster qui aimerait bien que son signal ne soit pas gaché par des HP merdiques.

----------

## Gaby

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> question bête, mais vu que j'ai aussi dans l'idée de me faire un media center, je me demandais : quel est l'intérêt du hdmi quand on a :
> 
> 1) une entrée dvi sur sa télé
> 
> 2) un jolie soundblaster qui aimerait bien que son signal ne soit pas gaché par des HP merdiques.

 

Faire passer le son et l'image dans le même cable => un fil de moins derrière la télé

J'ai faillit me faire une installation comme la tienne Gregool mais impossible de remettre la main sur l'adaptateur hdmi fourni avec ma carte. Depuis j'ai investit dans un kit 5.1 donc j'ai abandonné la laison audio PC-> TV au profit de PC->Kit et j'ai mis cable dvi -> hdmi lambda.

----------

## Enlight

 *Gaby wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   question bête, mais vu que j'ai aussi dans l'idée de me faire un media center, je me demandais : quel est l'intérêt du hdmi quand on a :
> 
> 1) une entrée dvi sur sa télé
> 
> 2) un jolie soundblaster qui aimerait bien que son signal ne soit pas gaché par des HP merdiques. 
> ...

 

ok donc sachant que ma télé à une entrée hdmi (version inconnue) et une entrée dvi, je n'ai qu'a prendre la dvi, balancer le son sur les enceintes et aucun remord à avoir, je ne raterai rien que ce soit en termes de qualité ou bien de possibilités?

----------

## Gaby

Pour moi tu ne perd rien dans ta configuration (d'ailleur c'est aussi la mienne à peu de chose près). C'est juste moins souple puisque ça nécessite une entrée supplémentaire sur ton matos audio. En passant tout sur l'hdmi tu as juste à branché ta TV aux enceintes pour avoir le son du PC + TV. Après au niveau qualité, les cartes ati sortent du 5.1 en numérique donc c'est la tv qui peut éventuellement bridée.

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> le son à travers une HDMI c'est avec 1.3 

 

Non le HDMI a toujours transmis du son + video. Les différentes normes ont ajouté de la bande passante, donc une meilleure qualité audio et video.  dixit wikipedia

Gaby

----------

## gregool

je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord, j'avais branché au depart en DVI sur mon ecran et l'image n'était pas nette.

yavait un peu de bruit sur l'écran, qd je suis passé en HDMI nickel !

maintenant ma carte a une sortie HDMI native, yen a beaucoup avec des adaptateurs DVI<->HDMI et la je ne sais pas ce que ça donne...

sinon j'avance tout doucettement, j'ai fini l'install système, j'attaque xorg&ati   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gaby

 *gregool wrote:*   

> je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord, j'avais branché au depart en DVI sur mon ecran et l'image n'était pas nette.
> 
> yavait un peu de bruit sur l'écran, qd je suis passé en HDMI nickel !
> 
> 

 

Curieux, est ce que ça ne viendrait pas du matos plutôt que du type de connecteurs ? Il me semble que la conversion DVI->HDMI n'est qu'un brochage et la norme est HDMI est sensé être rétrocompatible DVI. Je n'ai pas le défaut sur mon écran pour ma part.

Gaby

----------

## Enlight

peut être qu'il était en dvi-a?

----------

## kwenspc

Y a pas une histoire de DRM avec le HDMI? Genre un fichier vidéos, si tu passes pas par le hdmi, la vidéo est de qualité infèrieure ainsi que le son. (en gros ça reviendrait de passer du format HD au format DVD). J'y connais que dalle mais j'avais lut du baratin à ce sujet.

----------

## Gaby

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Y a pas une histoire de DRM avec le HDMI? Genre un fichier vidéos, si tu passes pas par le hdmi, la vidéo est de qualité infèrieure ainsi que le son. (en gros ça reviendrait de passer du format HD au format DVD). J'y connais que dalle mais j'avais lut du baratin à ce sujet.

 

Le HDMI est HDCP contrairement au DVI, ça peut effectivement venir de là. Je n'ai jamais fait l'expérience mais je crois que ça dégrade fortement voir désactive l'affichage. Par contre ce n'est actif que dans les vidéos donc il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème le reste du temps.

----------

## gregool

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Y a pas une histoire de DRM avec le HDMI? Genre un fichier vidéos, si tu passes pas par le hdmi, la vidéo est de qualité infèrieure ainsi que le son. (en gros ça reviendrait de passer du format HD au format DVD). J'y connais que dalle mais j'avais lut du baratin à ce sujet.

 

oui je plussoie, j'ai aussi lu des choses comme ça, c'est ce qui m'a fait cherché une carte en HDMI natif.

et la 2ème chose qui me posait pb en DVI c'etait la résolution, si j'étais en basse résolution je n'avais pas l'affichage genre impossible d'aller dans le BIOS, je devais attendre que X se lance pour avoir une image, si je n'avais pas le support framebuffer...

----------

## xaviermiller

et les DRMs sont supportés sous Linux ?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Gaby

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> et les DRMs sont supportés sous Linux ?  

 

Bonne question tiens, quelqu'un a essayé de lire un BD/HD-DVDsous linux ?

----------

